# A few misc pics



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just thought I would share a few more pics-


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the second one down....im confussed
ill be damned if that isnt a JD...but its body profile doesnt look it.
what is he?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> the second one down....im confussed
> ill be damned if that isnt a JD...but its body profile doesnt look it.
> what is he?


10 to 11 inch female JD







I guess your not use to seeing them this big I guess-Not sure honestly there guy


----------



## spidartanks (Mar 9, 2006)

in the bottom 1 pictures - What is that fish? and how big does it get?
i love it

great pics


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

spidartanks said:


> in the bottom 1 pictures - What is that fish? and how big does it get?
> i love it
> 
> great pics


I want to say a Dat????
just trying to remember from Mr AK's previous posts!

Always great looking specimen AK!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks-
It's alittle IT Dat...Max at around the 16 inch mark I believe-But takes for ever to grow I hear


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Thanks-
> It's alittle IT Dat...Max at around the 16 inch mark I believe-But takes for ever to grow I hear


Great fish there!
I love the markings and fins on him!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Thanks-
> It's alittle IT Dat...Max at around the 16 inch mark I believe-But takes for ever to grow I hear


Great fish there!
I love the markings and fins on him!
[/quote]

Thanks-
I'm on the hunt for some different species also.......But they will be hard for me to obtain------I want a silver one next....But they are very pricey...

Overall I wish I would have gotten into them alot sooner-Truelly a neat fish to keep...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

big and fat jd


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ICEE said:


> big and fat jd


Yep she sure is-Thanks


----------

